# Contemporary Dining expanded



## MDRailfan (Jul 12, 2019)

Read RPA article on changing the Dining Car menus to that of LSL & CL for all eastern LD trains. 
Just so I understand, will the cafe car still be on LD trains for coach passengers use and if sleeper passenger don't want the "so called new dining option" can they still purchase food from cafe car? 

Wonder what they will do to the SS(make it the same as SM) and AT? 

Also wonder if SS sleepers will still be cheaper than SM ones if they are both wind up being equal, dining wise.

I know this info just came out but wanted opinions not necessary facts unless you know them!


----------



## pennyk (Jul 12, 2019)

This is being discussed here: https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/more-diners-cut-effective-october-1.75614/


----------

